# Asheville riders: closed roads & spas



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

My wife and I are coming to Asheville Sept 30 - Oct 2 for the JDRF fundraising ride. I will be riding 105 miles on Saturday the 2nd.

Here are my questions?? I've "heard" thru the JDRF email grapevine that rte 40 from Knoxville to Asheville is closed?? Is it?? Any idea of when it will re-open?? Any suggestions of alternate routes coming from Cincinnati, Ohio??

Now the important question...I am riding, my wife is relaxing. The place we are staying (Holiday Inn Sun Spree - I had no choice) does not have any spa services. My wife's idea of a great weekend is to be pampered in a spa while I suffer on a bike. I'm looking for names of reputable spa's in the area. Most spas are associated with a hotel or B&B which means she may or may not have access. She wants the normal stuff...massage, pedicure, etc.. plus access to a hot tub, pool, sauna if possible.

Thanks.

PS. Please get rid of your lousy weather before I come down. I've been begging my a** off to raise over $5500 for this ride and have been looking forward to it all summer long.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I 40 is indeed closed. The best route (most direct) would be to take I 40 east to Newport and get on US 25/70 to Asheville. However there may be a traffic backup or slow going on this route. The other alternative, though it is longer is to stay on I 81 to I 181/26 to Asheville. It's a long way around though.

Right now our weather is great. Lows in the mid 40s highs in the low 70s with bright sun. Normal fall weather. I hope it holds for your ride. 

I'm not familiar with spas but the Grove Park Inn comes to mind as a possibility.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks*

I've done a websearch for a couple of day spas. I'll let my wife decide.

As for route 40 - I'm hoping that it will reopen by next Thursday. I would think that nine days may be enough to clean off the mess. If not, I'll take your suggestion on the 25/70 idea. We have all day to do a 6 hour drive...so we have time to sit in traffic.

thanks


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

Don't count on I 40 reopening in that time. The last time there was a slide in that area it was closed for 5 months. The problem this time is that the Pigeon River has undercut the road. I expect that section to be closed for a while.


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

*One Lane Open Now*

One lane in each direction is now open. They divided the west bound lanes to accept both east and west bound traffic. http://www.wral.com/traffic/3743510/detail.html On the news last night, they showed the traffic driving through the area over the Pigeon River. 

You can also view this site http://apps.dot.state.nc.us/tims/ The DOT site will probably have additional road closures if you dig far enough.


----------



## tarwheel (May 22, 2004)

*asheville*

Be prepared for long traffic delays on I-40 between Knoxville and Asheville. DOT has opened I-40 again, but traffic was routed to one side of the highway -- so it's one-lane with 2-way traffic.

The best-known spa in Asheville is at the Grove Park Inn, a ritzy 4-star hotel, but you may have to be a guest to use it. Worth checking out though. The town of Hot Springs, about 40 miles NW of Asheville on US 25, I believe has some spas.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*This is just getting worse and worse*

For you guys in NC. Now Jean is bearing down on the east coast. Is Asheville still under water?? My wife is planning to shop Saturday (the 2nd) in the morning then has a 3 hour spa "date" in the afternoon. Asheville being under water would probably save me at least $500!! 
It looks like I might be dodging raindrops and mudslides during my century. JDRF has changed the route at least once so far.....Let's hope Jean takes a right and heads out to sea.


----------

